# itzDIRTY Special



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Look what I got in the mail. You guys are jealous NOW!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

She is a beauty if I don't say so myself............ Oh wait I can't say that...... Thanks Rich


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No you can Rick. Enjoy it Rich.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice call !! I like the detail on the barrels end. Good job Rick


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great Looking Call----sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. The call is Cocobolo. I don't have anymore Cocobolo at the moment. However I have some others done and ready to go. I was going to put them up for sale after the weekend. I am going out of town tomorrow and I am not sure how available I will be. If you guys really want to see them I will post them now!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call Rich, You're gonna like that call.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know a secret, beautiful call!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought i asked you not to share that !


----------

